# a recent composition



## chillowack

This is a piece I recently composed in Finale: my first experiment with crafting a sort of stirring emotional theme, as might be seen in a film.

Please let me know your impressions of it, thanks.


----------



## Yoshi

I like this.


----------



## emiellucifuge

It seemed very jumbled to me. There appeared a melody in the lower strings, that seemed to cut above the violin arpeggios until they suddenly leapt up an octave mid-phrase.


----------



## chillowack

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen!

I appreciate your listening.


----------



## LarsikComposer

This is pretty good. Catchy and a good melody.. Do something about the ending by the way.. It stops too suddenly


----------



## Sid James

Not bad at all. Good use of counterpoint. I especially like your use of the basses...


----------



## chillowack

Thanks for the feedback and tips, I appreciate it!


----------



## OrphenFire

It sounds like climactic music from an old 1950's black and white film. When the protagonist is running across the beach to the beach house to find his lover before she kills herself. Good work!


----------



## chillowack

Ha! I never thought this music would conjure that particular scene, OrhpenFire, but I'm glad you liked it, and thanks for the positive review!


----------

